# وحدة تحلية مياه تعمل بنظام ro



## احمد عاطف عيد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مكونات الوحده : بئرمياه ومنه إلي خزان ومنه الي طلمبات الفيد ومنه الي الفلتر الرملي ومنه الي الفلترالقطني ومنه إلي طلمبه الضغط العالي ومنه الي الفيزلات .وذلك حسب تصميم الوحده وكميه المياه


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

وان شاء الله نتكلم عن فائدة كل شئ تم ذكره


----------



## المهندسه ليى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررر
تحياتي


----------



## ali hamed (29 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmed faied (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الاقتباس غير متاح حتى تصل إلى 100 مشاركات


----------



## ahmed faied (5 نوفمبر 2008)

عاوز تقرير عن التحليه بنظام Ro


----------



## ابن الجزيرة (15 نوفمبر 2008)

احمد عاطف عيد قال:


> وان شاء الله نتكلم عن فائدة كل شئ تم ذكره



مهندس عاطف ونحن بانتظار شرحك بالأشواق


----------



## مصطفىيوسف (14 مارس 2010)

انا مش لاقى حاجة


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## الحسني11 (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## على منصورى (25 مايو 2012)

فى انتظارك


----------



## sayedelgamal (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخواني الاعزاء ارجو منكم المساعدة حيث ان عندي مشكلة كبيرة جدا في محطة تحلية بنظام r oوقد تم تشغيلها وعمل الفحص النائي للمياة وتم التأكد من صلاحية المياة ولكن سافرت لاداء الحج وعند عودتي وجدت زملائي قصرو في متابعة الوحدة وتركوها لعمال الصيانة من طرف العميل وعندما عودت ذهبت للموقع ووجدت الاملاح مترسبة علي مؤشر التصريف حاولت تنظيفها واعادة تشغيلها ولكن لا يوجد صرف وكذلك المياة الحلوة بها نسبة املاح فتركتها تعمل لمدة 15 ساعة وبعد ذلك في اليوم التالي وجدت ان محبس الصرف مغلق وبفتحة تحسنت نسبة المياة نوعا ما ولكن بعد ذلك اكتشفت ان نسبة الاملاح زائدة عن نتيجة فحص العينة التي تم اختيار الوحدة عليها واكتشفت ان جميع الممبرين تالفة وانا احاول تعديل الوحدة نظرا لتغير معد ل الاملاح علما بأن القدرة الانتاجية للوحدة هي (250000 جالون امريكي )فلذلك ستكون التكلفة عالية جدا فهل من حلول اخري لتفادي هذة المشكلة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
م / السيد الجمل


----------

